# HGVC Black Friday Reservation special



## RX8 (Nov 25, 2020)

Use your free saved points from 2020 for a reservation in 2021 and get up to 50% off.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 25, 2020)

*FAQ: Black Friday 2020 Sales*

*Q: How do I book this offer?*
A: You may book your desired Hilton Grand Vacations resort location(s) directly on the Club website any time from November 27–29, 2020, at 11:59 p.m. ET.

*Q: How many reservations can I book with this offer?*
A: This offer is on a first-come, first-served basis, and is based on available inventory. You are limited only by the number of available ClubPoints, Saved Points, or Bonus Points you have available. You may book desired reservations until inventory is exhausted at your property of choice during the November 27–29, 2020, booking window.

*Q: What if my plans change after I book this offer?*
A: If your plans change, you will be held to the current cancellation policy as outlined in the Club Rules. You may not rebook with the same discount offer outside of the booking window or for alternate, non-participating properties.

*Q: What are the specific requirements with this offer?*
A: Qualifying reservations must be booked online or by phone November 27 - 29, 2020 for a stay at a participating resort within the discounted offer arrival and departure dates. Unit types and arrival / departure date ranges may vary by resort.

*Q: If I book multiple reservations as part of this offer, will I be extended the same discount opportunity for each reservation?*
A: This Black Friday offer will be available to you as long as discounted inventory is available. Once the discounted inventory is exhausted, you will still be able to book at the regular ClubPoints rate. You are limited only by the number of available ClubPoints, Saved Points, or Bonus Points you have available.

*Q: I have an existing reservation at one of the properties listed for this Black Friday offer. What happens to that reservation? *
A: That reservation will continue to be honored at the original ClubPoints or Open Season cash rate offered at the time of initial booking. If you wish to book at the Black Friday discounted ClubPoints rate, you will need to book the desired property first to secure your unit(s), then cancel your existing reservation(s). Please note that the current cancellation policy will be enforced. Refer to the Club Rules for details.

*Q: When does this offer end?*
A: This special, limited-time offer ends on November 29, 2020, at 11:59 p.m. ET.


*WINTER WARM-UP 50% OFF*
HAWAII
*January 1,* 2021 through March 31, 2021
The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club

*January 2, *2021 through March 31, 2021
Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club

LAS VEGAS
*January 1,* 2021 through March 31, 2021
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard

ORLANDO
*January 1, *2021 through April 5, 2021
Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club

*THINK SPRING BREAK **30% OFF*
*April 10, 2021 through May 15, 2021*

HAWAII
Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club

PARK CITY
Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club

ORLANDO
Hilton Grand Vacations Orlando at SeaWorld
Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club

LAS VEGAS
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas

*HELLO SUMMER **20% OFF*
*June 1, 2021 through August 31, 2021*

ORLANDO
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Tuscany Village
Hilton Grand Vacations Orlando at SeaWorld
Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club

LAS VEGAS
Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at The Flamingo
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas

SCOTLAND
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodges
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites

ITALY
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne


----------



## brp (Nov 25, 2020)

Never anything good for NYC 

Hawaii in the beginning part of the year seems dicey. "But not as bad as now," says the man who is supposed to be in Kona now but still does not have Sunday's COVID test results 

Cheers.


----------



## BK2019 (Nov 25, 2020)

Is this the first time HGV has done a Black Friday sale like this?


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 25, 2020)

BK2019 said:


> Is this the first time HGV has done a Black Friday sale like this?


yes


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 25, 2020)

In the past they’ve done
- Black Friday discount for Saved points  
- Visa gifts card promotions to drive stays at select resorts









						$15 discount for Saving Points (Black Friday through Cyber Monday)
					

For those who missed last month’s discount for $25/$15 - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/25-off-saving-points-between-october-1-and-october-7.279834/   EXTEND YOUR POINTS TODAY AND SAVE Save your remaining 2018 Points online, and we’ll give you a $15* discount on your Save Points...




					tugbbs.com
				












						MEMBER-EXCLUSIVE - Saturday 21st of July.
					

Hi  I just read online that hgvc have a member exclusive this upcoming Saturday. Anyone know what this is about?  From the website: MEMBER-EXCLUSIVE INVENTORY SPECIALS: We are currently working on delivering you new offers on special inventory available at select HGV resorts. Check back...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 25, 2020)

Since I have a March Hawaii trip booked with StarOptions to Kauai (haven't bought plane tickets yet.) I'm going to book Kingsland with the the special and bump Kauai to October instead. That's the plan at least. With Alaska's special I should get airfare and a nice vacation for a discount. 

Fingers crossed on inventory. I guess I'll be on my computer at 9 PM Thursday night.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 25, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Use your free saved points from 2020 for a reservation in 2021 and get up to 50% off.


Thanks for the update because I completely missed this.    Unfortunately, nothing on the sale interests me.


----------



## giowop (Nov 25, 2020)

Two questions (not implying any of you will have concrete answers):

1. Can you ONLY use “saved 2020 points” to book at the reduced rate? The title makes it seem like that’s the case but there’s no mention of it elsewhere

2. I’m in the process of closing on a deed that includes free 2020 points. Can I book now with my 2021 points and then later change and use the points I’ll acquire that will expire sooner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Nov 25, 2020)

Pretty sure you can use any points available to book during the special.

I dont think you will be able to swap points if not done during the promo. No harm in asking when you get the 2020 points. Reading the t&c it seems that if you change reservation after promo ends, you will be charged standard rate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan Peterson (Nov 25, 2020)

This deal is new to me. Are they saying that if a room normally is 6000 pts, on the black Friday deal it is 3000pts?


----------



## giowop (Nov 25, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Pretty sure you can use any points available to book during the special.
> 
> I dont think you will be able to swap points if not done during the promo. No harm in asking when you get the 2020 points. Reading the t&c it seems that if you change reservation after promo ends, you will be charged standard rate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Yeah that’s what I kind of feared and thought. Was hoping the swapping of points just wouldn’t count as a reservation changed. Fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a possible reservation for Scotland, check in was May 30th.  I can push it by 2 days for a 20% discount.  So that works for me.  Hoping that changing a reservation gets the discount.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 25, 2020)

Sounds tempting. We have all inclusive reservations so we won't lose $ if we reserve and must cancel later so nothing to lose.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 26, 2020)

brp said:


> Never anything good for NYC
> 
> Hawaii in the beginning part of the year seems dicey. "But not as bad as now," says the man who is supposed to be in Kona now but still does not have Sunday's COVID test results
> 
> Cheers.



Bummer on the Covid test, which testing lab did you use?


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid (Nov 26, 2020)

Subject to available of course. Scotland books up for Summer. I wasn’t seeing anything other than 1BR on the regular reservations calendar.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 27, 2020)

duplicate


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 27, 2020)

site is very slow......and then I got sorry an error has occured.   Annoying.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes. Everyone is crushing the server. I was able to make a KL reservation. The cheaper units weren't discounted but still a great deal and the reservation fee was $69.


----------



## lawgrrl1 (Nov 27, 2020)

Keep trying and good luck!  

I used the app to reserve right at midnight EST and got a much fancier room than I had been planning at the Grand Islander for our honeymoon (2nd time's the charm for honeymoon planning, right?  Our first plans fell victim to the pandemic!)

I had not purchased on the app before -- it really does not show much about each resort, but I had been looking online for a few days since this sale first was announced.

Now fingers crossed for the covid tests to work out.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 27, 2020)

I got kicked out and now can't get back in.  I tried changing a reservation and it does NOT offer the discount, so i will have to book a 2nd and ask them to refund one of them.  

[Edited, when I went back in to change an existing reservation it later did offer me the discounted rate.]


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 27, 2020)

app is not letting me login either.  Somethings that should have taken 5 minutes to complete, is still not done and it is now going on 45 mins.

I wanted to move two existing booking, but that does not give the discount.  I then cancelled one and rebooked but that took about 20 mins to cancel and 20 minutes to rebook.  I am now booking a 2nd reservation and will have to call tomorrow to see if they can fix it to what I wanted.

I applauded the idea, but fail the execution.  App and Website, severely underperformed.  Apparently they did no or did insufficient stress testing to ensure that it would work properly.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 27, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> *WINTER WARM-UP 50% OFF*
> HAWAII
> *January 1,* 2021 through March 31, 2021
> The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
> ...



*Update.... now 60% and 50~55% for Winter *

*60% OFF*
LAS VEGAS

January 1, 2021 through March 31, 2021
Hilton Grand Vacations on the Boulevard

*50~55% OFF*
HAWAII

January 1, 2021 through March 31, 2021
The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club

January 2, 2021 through March 31, 2021
Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club

ORLANDO

January 1, 2021 through April 5, 2021
Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 27, 2020)

*The system is slow....here are some examples for Kings’ Land and Kohala Suites*


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 27, 2020)

Slow for sure but I got what I wanted.


----------



## djyamyam (Nov 27, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I wanted to move two existing booking, but that does not give the discount.  I then cancelled one and rebooked but that took about 20 mins to cancel and 20 minutes to rebook.  I am now booking a 2nd reservation and will have to call tomorrow to see if they can fix it to what I wanted.
> 
> I applauded the idea, but fail the execution.  App and Website, severely underperformed.  Apparently they did no or did insufficient stress testing to ensure that it would work properly.



I was able to move a couple existing reservations at the reduced point value of the promo.  Took forever and timed out a couple times but it finally worked


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 27, 2020)

djyamyam said:


> I was able to move a couple existing reservations at the reduced point value of the promo.  Took forever and timed out a couple times but it finally worked



I finally did too, but that was way more painful than it should have been.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Nov 27, 2020)

Isn't this going to make reservations scarce in 2021 if things are more like normal when the vaccine is available? People will have all of these points to use and no reservations left to use them on...


----------



## dayooper (Nov 27, 2020)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Isn't this going to make reservations scarce in 2021 if things are more like normal when the vaccine is available? People will have all of these points to use and no reservations left to use them on...



I’ve already used up my 2020 and 2021 points for trips next year. I may have to move my March trip to later in the year, and That might cause some problems.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 27, 2020)

Was tempted but don't have vacation time so must travel on 3 day weekends and early spring too soon for vaccinations. Booked Memorial Day weekend at full price because I am hoping we will be vaccinated by then. Late spring and summer 2021 might be a good time to travel since less crowds. Will easily use up all of those saved points once we get the vaccination.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Nov 27, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Was tempted but don't have vacation time so must travel on 3 day weekends and early spring too soon for vaccinations. Booked Memorial Day weekend at full price because I am hoping we will be vaccinated by then. Late spring and summer 2021 might be a good time to travel since less crowds. Will easily use up all of those saved points once we get the vaccination.


But the question still is, will there be any time left to reserve because they had already been grabbed up by people who had a ton of points in their accounts because their 2020 points were moved into 2021...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 27, 2020)

There's plenty of availability in the system now. My suggestion is to book now with the saved points so you are not stuck. Worst case you can deposit the 2021 points into 2022 or you deposit the saved points into RCI to use over the following 2 years.  This will work itself out if you plan and don't wait until the last minute. HGV has been quite fair in this Covid environment. Other systems have not been so accommodating.


----------



## alexb (Nov 27, 2020)

there was a 2 bedroom 4th july lodge at craigendarroch when i phoned earlier today for 7 nights


----------



## dayooper (Nov 27, 2020)

GeorgeJ. said:


> But the question still is, will there be any time left to reserve because they had already been grabbed up by people who had a ton of points in their accounts because their 2020 points were moved into 2021...



I think the higher point rooms will be in more demand than the standard rooms. I had 2 years worth of points to spend, but I made 3 reservations back in May when they were offering free bookings. I made 3 placeholder reservations and at 9 months, I made them into the trips we wanted. People are going to book higher point rooms to use up their points. They will stay in rooms they normally wouldn’t because they can. I would guess the plus units in Elara/Boulevard and the oceanfront units in Ocean 22 will book up fast. The standards rooms, especially the smaller studio and 1 bedroom units will still be around.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 27, 2020)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Isn't this going to make reservations scarce in 2021 if things are more like normal when the vaccine is available? People will have all of these points to use and no reservations left to use them on...





GeorgeJ. said:


> But the question still is, will there be any time left to reserve because they had already been grabbed up by people who had a ton of points in their accounts because their 2020 points were moved into 2021...



I honestly like what they’ve done and I’m hoping that this incentive stays in place until the end of the year. It helps reduce the number of rooms that might go unused early in the year

*JMHO*....
I think they’re trying to prevent the perfect storm
- some resorts with lots of unused rooms for the earlier part of the year
- lots of owners trying to use their accumulated points for the remainder of the year

January 2021 availability opened up for Club Reservations in April 2020. We’re well into the 2021 booking window with lots of availability at specific resorts/destinations. HGVC is not going to be able to accommodate the masses if lots of folks postpone their travel until later in the year (leaving part of the 2021 inventory unused). As a result, some owners may get shutout at the end of the year due to the lack of availability.

One of the ways to balance things out is to provide incentives for folks to travel earlier in the year. This promotion provides lower point owners with access to additional inventory (due to the significant discount across higher point level rooms). Some folks not only have carryover points but also carryover vacation time.

The last thing we need is lots of dissatisfied owners and folks throwing in the towel due to their frustration with HGVC and timesharing in general.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 27, 2020)

One thing I've learned is it would not let me change one of my free, placeholder reservations to the discounted points reservations.

$69 still isn't a bad deal though.


----------



## djyamyam (Nov 28, 2020)

So I have a questions regarding this:

*Q: What if my plans change after I book this offer?*
A: If your plans change, you will be held to the current cancellation policy as outlined in the Club Rules. You may not rebook with the same discount offer outside of the booking window or for alternate, non-participating properties.

I understand that if I add additional nights after this BF promo period, those additional nights would be at the full point value.  If I shorten my reservation after the promo period that I made at the reduced point value, do I actually get points back?  Don't they recalc the resssie using the full point value?  Hope that makes sense.

For example:  12 night ressie costs 18,000 points at 50% discount = 9000 points.  
Shorten ressie to 9 nights at 14,000 points but no 50% discount = still 14,000 points?

Or do they calc it just the 3 days at the 50% that I used and get credited back 2000 points?


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 28, 2020)

Seems clear to me, once the booking window for this offer ends the point cost will go back to 100%, so if you make any changes you may end up using more points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 28, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> One thing I've learned is it would not let me change one of my free, placeholder reservations to the discounted points reservations.



I had a free placeholder booking that I had changed to an intentional booking.
Yesterday, I changed it again for another resort and got the discount, still free.
.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 28, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I had a free placeholder booking that I had changed to an intentional booking.
> Yesterday, I changed it again to for another resort and got the discount, still free.
> .



Hmm, it just kept telling me not available for this reservation type or something like that. Oh well, it was only $69 for a really good deal and I still have plenty of points left and my placeholder to use down the road.


----------

